# Looking for a story : landlady ?



## azerty (Jun 10, 2016)

I think it is the tittle, but I'm not sure.
It is about a young may renting a room in a house and being fattened by the owner and then her aunt comes in. The aunt has had several husbands and is dealing with the young man as well as her niece.
Does anyone know where I could find it ?
Thank you


----------



## mamyers (Jun 10, 2016)

It was a story titled Fattened by the Landlady and it was on Fantasy Feeder.
Sadly I erased it. I wrote it under the name Loomis31


----------



## azerty (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you for quick answer. Don't you want to put it on the net again ?


----------



## mamyers (Jun 10, 2016)

It would have to come from memory. I have no copies of it.
Maybe at some date the writing bug will hit me again.
Thanks for remembering the story though..


----------



## mamyers (Apr 10, 2017)

Started to write it again from memory today. I won't post it till it's complete. If I finish it I'll put it on ff first. Hope the writing want and ideas keep coming.


----------

